# A Vaccine To Prevent MS !!!



## moore2me (Dec 9, 2013)

On the national news last night, they announced researchers have hit on a vaccine that seems to prevent MS (multiple sclerosis) in a large percentage of people getting the injection. 

1) The miracle is it a one time shot that may transfer a lifetime immunity.
2)* The shot is already in use and accepted for another purpose. The shot is to prevent tuberculosis*.* ***
3) The shot is cheap and available now. (Many drugs for one purpose have been found to protect against another disease or condition.) Examples - Thalidomide (once used for morning sickness in pregnancy and found to be a disaster at doing this) has been found to prevent severe skin disorders similar to leprosy. Topamax (a drug to prevent seizures) has been used to prevent severe migraine headaches. Botox (a chemical from food poison) has been found to treat facial tics, wrinkles, and other skin problems.

The researchers stated that this vaccine is in the early stages of use for MS, but in the trials already run, it protected over 30% of the patients inoculated. It is assumed to be a lifetime protected from one shot. It prevents the subject from ever getting MS.


*** M2M's personal comments - My husband's mother and father worked for many years in a state run tuberculosis sanitarium. Not only were the parents there 24/7, but the raised their children inside the sanitarium in state sponsored housing - the kids were given employment in the summers and after school when they were old enough to work. 

My point is, Mr. M2M's entire family was protected by anti-tuberculosis shots (or other meds). The whole family and hundreds of other state employees that worked in the sanitorium, never got sick from taking the shots or other meds. The family was extremely healthy. The TB sanitorium has been closed for many years now, but the huge facility has been converted into a training center for special needs teens/young adults to enter the workplace and community living centers.*


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm sorry I missed this when you posted it.

Thanks for the info. 




moore2me said:


> On the national news last night, they announced researchers have hit on a vaccine that seems to prevent MS (multiple sclerosis) in a large percentage of people getting the injection.
> 
> 1) The miracle is it a one time shot that may transfer a lifetime immunity.
> 2)* The shot is already in use and accepted for another purpose. The shot is to prevent tuberculosis*.* ***
> ...


----------

